# frog enclosures



## ashley_morris22 (Aug 13, 2005)

just a question, can you build a frog enclosure out of wood(like a snake enclosure but at the bottom there will be a small fish tank.
would the wood afect them(ie humidy etc) the reason i ask is that i wan't to build a very big frog enclure and if i did it in glass i will cost to much.


thanks
ashley


----------



## Kikkers_mum (Aug 13, 2005)

Ashley, I am sure it's do-able but the problem with wood is that you have to take into account that, as you already know, frogs need a great deal more moisture and humidity than most reptiles and so the wood would have to be treated in some way so it doesn't rot on you.

Someone with more DIY knowledge may be able to help you out a lot better than me!

All the best!

Michelle


----------



## Jason (Aug 13, 2005)

i dont have frogs, but if you are to make one, i would use water proof malimine, i use a kitchen maker and cuts it to the sizes you want, when you put it together use silicon and run it around allthe corners this will water proof it, then just put sliding doors on the front.
hope this helps good luck


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Aug 13, 2005)

thanks


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Aug 17, 2005)

anyone elses thoughts


----------



## Gilleni (Aug 17, 2005)

Do you plan on using a fish tank as a base, then build a wooden part on top of it to make it taller???

i think i would work, and i think it could look quite good too.. as long as there is no wood sitting in water...


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Aug 17, 2005)

> Do you plan on using a fish tank as a base, then build a wooden part on top of it to make it taller???


yep


----------



## tourett (Aug 18, 2005)

What sort of frogs Ashley? If GTF then I would use timber not Melamine. Just paint or seal with an acrylic paint. Give it a few weeks to air/cure properly. I say that because GTFs are pretty hardy and Melamine and lots of moisture just dont mix.
Oh and because GTFs are they only frogs I have dealt with.
Tourett.


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm currently nutting out one for my sister using an old glass front (mirrored back) display cabinet. The plan is to use 4mm perspex and make a removable "tray" and use thinner stuff to line the side walls. Good thing about perspex is being light and drillable so things like pump hoses and heaters can be fitted through the back below the water level.


----------



## bikiescum2003 (Aug 18, 2005)

i would not suggest water proof malimine (H.M.R board) stick to real timber and seal it with a 2-pac clear coat. i have installed many kitchen bench tops with sinks in them that have a garrenty of 8 years.( we used miratone 2-pac). the HMR board is water resistant not water proof so after probebly 12 month of contiuous high moisture it will still swell. how ever real timber not only looks great but will last alot longer


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm with Bikie on this one, no such thing as waterPROOF melamine. Normal timber, sealed properly, as bikie says, is far more water resistant. Just make sure it is sealed properly and that all cuts get extra attention with sealant. Make the upper part of the enclosure in this way and "cup" the bottom,(I don't know the proper terminology), so it sits over the glass top of the tank. JMO, shoot me down now please


----------

